# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ΚΟΥΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΟ 370 χ 360 χ 120

## agis68

πωλείται κουτί μεταλλικο κατασκευών απο παλιο παλμογράφο σε διαστάσεις 370χ 360χ 120 χιλ. με όλες τις βίδες και τα μεταλλικα στηρίγματα με βαση στήριξης και χερούλι χρώμα εξωτερικά μαυρο ματ εσωτερικά μπρουτζου. Δίνεται λυμένο (λόγω χώρου). Παραλαβή απο Αθηνα στο χώρο μου.
Τιμή 35 ευρώ

----------

